# Car won't unlock or lock!!!! HELP



## jmurf (Mar 25, 2013)

i would start by looking at the fuze(s)...im at work so i dont have my manual handy to give you the exact ones...then i would check the lock settings...if you have my link there settings for your locks ie..child locks..key fob lock..etc...sorry i cant be much help right now..i did have an issue with my Yukon once with no power at all to the door panels which didnt allow the key fob to work at all..it turned out to be the main fuze to the PCM for the doors....R2d fuze and i was good to go...just start simple and hope for the best......good luck


----------



## jmurf (Mar 25, 2013)

does everything else on your key fob work? Trunk? Panic alarm?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah I agree check fuses.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Take the car to the dealer to be fixed? Doesn't unlocking from the inside of door or using key in door set off the alarm? it should.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

spacedout said:


> Take the car to the dealer to be fixed? Doesn't unlocking from the inside of door or using key in door set off the alarm? it should.


I was just about to ask this, it has happened to me before and it would randomly fix itself... (only from key fob though). It has to be something opening the circuit (a fuse most likely).


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

I can unlock and lock ONLY with the key... Where is this fuze in question? Is it a cheap fuze? Sorry I know nothing lmao.. Both the fob and button on the inside console do nothing. The key fob the lights still blink and the horn sounds but no locking or unlock action is being made... Please advise


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

why not make an appointment with the dealer?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The fuse covers under the hood and under the headlight switch have descriptions of the functions. Finding the one the powers the door locks should be doable.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Take a look at the small cover for the ignition lock cylinder. When you pull the key out it should shut. If you pull the key out and the cover stays open your remote will not work.


----------



## jmurf (Mar 25, 2013)

ChevyMgr said:


> Take a look at the small cover for the ignition lock cylinder. When you pull the key out it should shut. If you pull the key out and the cover stays open your remote will not work.


 I learn something new everyday on this Forum...i didnt know that but it makes a lot of sense


----------



## skinhawk22 (Mar 4, 2020)

ChevyMgr said:


> Take a look at the small cover for the ignition lock cylinder. When you pull the key out it should shut. If you pull the key out and the cover stays open your remote will not work.


Is there any way to fix this? I am having this exact problem and would rather not take it to a dealer if there is a way to do it myself.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Keep in mind that his issue is also when he tries the buttons from the console. They should work regardless the key is in or out into the ignition...


----------



## Rahul R V (Jul 24, 2020)

Matt585 said:


> Ok guys really quick it's simple my car won't lock or unlock from the fob or even from the console under the radio it just doesn't do anything when pressed I have to use my key and to unlock the door I have to literally open from inside... Any advise?!?! Please help me!!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Even I am facing the same ..


----------



## Ronnie Rigem (Jan 24, 2021)

jmurf said:


> does everything else on your key fob work? Trunk? Panic alarm?


Yes everything works except the unlock button


----------



## Ronnie Rigem (Jan 24, 2021)

jmurf said:


> does everything else on your key fob work? Trunk? Panic alarm?


Yes except the unlock button


----------



## Patricia serio (Jul 26, 2021)

jmurf said:


> does everything else on your key fob work? Trunk? Panic alarm?


No just to start the car but I can't lock or unlock car or trunk


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Patricia serio said:


> No just to start the car but I can't lock or unlock car or trunk


Welcome to the forum. This thread is very old. I would suggest starting your own thread to discuss the issue that you are having.

Also please introduce yourself in the new member and introductions section so we can get to know you better.


----------

